# 'Vintage' Gary Fisher Tyro 24" for neighbor's daughter



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

I saw this at my LBS a few weeks ago and thought it might be a good fit for a neighbor's daughter. I got the family's go-ahead and finally picked it up tonight. It's quite solid for its age, but could use a little TLC and some weightloss. It's nearly 28.3 lbs as it sits.

Prior to pickup, I scrounged around the local bike coop and found a proper aluminum seatpost (still has stamped steel clamp), stem, and bars, to replace the stock steel stuff, so that should knock off some easy weight.

I also disassembled an older 36 spoke front road wheel to possible relace the Tyro's Weinnaman 519 rims to the aluminum quick relate hub rather than the steel nutted one on there now. I'm considering another 12 spoke build, probably 1X, as I'm unsure if the hub would tolerate a radial build.

I'd love to replace the rear hub and relace that wheel too, possibly with 16 spokes, if I can find a cheap (free) one somewhere.

Maybe a 1x7 conversion? Not sure how crazy I'll go with this. Depends how interested the neighbor family is in it. I've asked if they want to be involved it the upgrades and so far it looks like they do.

Oh, and she loves the purple and teal color. So much better than her present bike, which is her older brother's 20" red Transformers department store bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's awesome. I just mentioned in another 24" thread that I built a Tyro for my son when he outgrew his 20" Precaliber. 
If I remember right, I used Deore hubs and Sun Ringle' Rhyno Lite rims. Maxxis Snyper tires. I had a small fortune into the wheels on that thing. 
I also made it 1x10 with a Sinz crankset and a Salsa ring. Bike was way lighter than when I started. That triple crankset is an anchor. 
That bike looks pretty sweet. I love helping other people get on better bikes.


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks. I like helping folks too. I've given away 3 bikes to various folks in the past few months, just trying to spread interest in the sport. 

This will be a super low budget project, not unlike the Hotrock 20 SS that my boy will eventually grow into. We've already installed the aluminum seatpost, which I had to cut down a bit. The frame has some seat tube obstruction, like a gob of weld or something, several inches down, preventing full post insertion, but I cut enough to get the saddle positioned reasonably well for her.

Bar and stem swap will be next, as they take only minutes, but the 12 spoke (?) front wheel will be a bigger effort, but will cost $0.00, and some time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

I'd probably be wary of a 12 spoke wheel *for someone else's kid*!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Steve-XtC said:


> I'd probably be wary of a 12 spoke wheel *for someone else's kid*!


I agree with this.


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe it'll be an 18. I've got options. I could even just relace it with the full set of 36 stock straight gauge spokes, but on the nicer QR hub, but that seems like overkill, and very little improvement for the effort.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## veelz (Jan 12, 2004)

Shimano QR hubs should fit in with the same spokes. The flanges should be identical or really close. I did this with a 20" HotRock and a 24" Trek version of these wheels. I stayed with 36 or 32 spokes since I was reusing.


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

Basic steel to aluminum parts swap complete. Bars, stem, seatpost. Weight reduction was 1.05 lbs, so this is still a portly rig at 27.25 lbs, but you can feel the difference in 3/4 lb coming off the front end.

Check out that awesome seat tube logo!

I briefly explored the radial laced front wheel idea, using some leftover 20" spokes but it looks like they'd be way too short. I'm not sure how GrayJay got that to work.


----------

